# Going past due date?



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi 

I am due in 10 days and was looking on the internet about probability of IVF/ICSI babies going over due and I saw some things that concerned me. Some people had said they were booked for inductions at 40 weeks becuase of the risk of the placenta not being as viable and higher risk of still birth with IVF.

I was a bit surprised as I thought everything would just go like a 'normal' preganancy  re induction etc so I didnt really query it at my last midwife app as I thought I'd just see what happens. I am under the care of NHS, I did intially advise my midwfie about the ICSI but I think she has forgotten? 

Can you advise please?

Thank you x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It does vary with different consultants. Some feel that you should be induced early, others feel that you can just be treated the same as any other pregnancy, which is what yours must do. Just keep an eye on movements,if they change at all, give the hospital a ring, but don't be too alarmed at the moment,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks - getting so anxious x


----------

